# Figured I Better Post Some Pics With Clothes On Lol



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I guess you figured which one of the two i went with for now. And figured I better post some real pics other than her Xmas watch modeling pics lol. My little half Latino today in the snow. Sigh the little pink purse thing is her camera bag hmmm, but I like her despite that. She looks funny in a winter coat with hood


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And all they do is complain about the cold day and I keep slipping, mind you in 3 inch heeled boots yea


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Hiya.

Nice looking lady, BUT where's her watch. ?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

EddyW said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Nice looking lady, BUT where's her watch. ?


No watches last night just tats, see she does have hair too. And no she's not little just tiny. Damn I look at this and she's fairly close to my age with kids but this pic, damn


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

James said:


> she's fairly close to my age


Yeah right James! :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

No watch, WTH? High heeled boots ... in the snow, WTF?

Please, let's keep the forum in a watch theme, otherwise off to the playground with you (both).


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

These are large untouched images they will take a while to load

She is lol one princess almost 18 and a son 23. She looks good when she gets sleep

And no, no watches just some nice pics general photography with the S95 mind you i did try to sneak one butt shot. Today we went to two parks one up by Leslie and Elgin Mills the other at the pond a couple blocks away from the condo.

Some great shots today she out did herself. Now I know why I fell for this one.

The shots all taken with flash on set on vivid color 80ASA 28mm-35mm mostly. The jpegs are untouched uncropped unsharpened etc as they came out so. They are large but let them load they are worth I think. So this is the new Canon S95. I did take with raw on as well, the jpegs are 2-3meg the raw 11-12meg and have not done anything with the raw files yet. Cropped and adjusted they will be amazing I think

Enjoy the Friday images romping outdoors through the parks


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn, after looking at these pics I want her to have my kids lol ha. There are two that turned out almost with an exotic look, yea she out did herself today but is sleeping soundly and while can drink more than I, I am the winner if there is one ha

I am quite happy with these pics I don't believe I can get better of her. The Canon did very well. It was a hard mix to take harsh lighting some times but the fill did not bad just helping a bit in some pics. When I look at the blacks, the whites, the colors and her skin tone all turned out amazing I think nice colors black blacks and white whites usually snow turns out grey . Very happy with the results today considering these are not adjusted in any way. And no you don't get to see the rest lol

Such a trooper was -12 and bloody windy today. I will leave her alone for a bit lol

.........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok while shes out grabbing groceries I will post four bloopers, or ones she hates. I don't get it they are all so strange. Says they make her look fat and things lol, now she gets picky

Actually photobucket did downsize the large ones a bit if I had put them horizontally I would have been in the 4000x3000 limits


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just like snapping pics but last weeks were stunning everything was right for it

Well some crap pics today using the car camera, the one that sits there rolling round on the back floor mats. Just out and about today near the house then ending up at the condo. Just stuff out and about. Now she sleeps little lush

Crap pics really. But the last two are classic on the couch covering up in a comforter. She's texting her GF, sat like that for like 10 minutes did not move as we were watching 28 Weeks Later lol, then the expressions started got a chuckle out of the whole thing I did. Still with snow here and was pretty cold today.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Pretty lady, don't feel that you have to keep taking shots of her dressed though James, we can stand the other shots too.









Looks cold there still. We had a week of snow in the UK and everything stopped, I'm still trying to catch up work-wise from snow/Christmas break. :to_become_senile:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes other shots lol. Naw she did well to put up with me over the Xmas watch shots and allow those out others I won't show. These were a last minute thing the outdoors ones today there was maybe 20min of sun left. I have not heard her swear yet till she watched that movie and she let the expressive F bomb go twice I was in shock but its a great movie and have to agree the beginning is of it is amazing


----------

